# Am I the only person that loves Strats?



## Promit (May 11, 2014)

I mean, they're fantastic, incredibly comfortable instruments that set the course of the guitar industry for decades to come. Almost every double cut guitar out there fundamentally draws its shape and styling from the Stratocaster (usually less comfy, too), and the lust-worthy guitars around here that aren't some breed of super Strat are few and far between. Nevermind the guys out there who are playing legit Fenders -- Jim Root sig, anyone?

Granted Fender has doubled down on vintage type specs in recent years. 9.5" radiuses are a little bit unreasonable for something like a Floyd equipped HH Blacktop Strat, and you have to go way too far up the price scale for appointments like locking tuners. Why are 21 fret guitars even sold? I would love to see Fender roll out a proper modernized line up; in the meantime, building Partscasters with tweaked specs (mahog bodies, compound radiuses, alternative pickup layouts, alternative trems) is great fun.

This is my Strat. It's being rebuilt with a new neck after a warping issue, and I can't wait to have it back:


----------



## Promit (May 11, 2014)

Also, they need to bring this back:




That's the Fender Deluxe Locking Tremolo. Combine that with a properly cut nut and locking tuners and it's nearly as good as a Floyd, without the headaches. Maybe combine it with a recessed mount and tremol-no... yummy.


----------



## MIL8 (May 11, 2014)

Another Strat lover here, own 3. 96 MIJ 07 Classic Players 60s 96 SRV


----------



## Mort53 (May 11, 2014)

yum  !That's one nice looking strat!In my opinion,for us humans,the double cut shape was just the perfect shape for a stringed instrument.First of all,sitting down,it allowed the right amount of distance from the legs to the body with the strum area situated exactly where it was meant to be.And standing up,the horns angle the instrument in such a way that everything related to the guitar's weight(neck dive,angle) balances out.It just feels so natural to play a strat.Thats not to say that other shapes are unnatural or anything as they serve different kinds of players and their techniques.Still,the one thing that makes the strat shape so special is it's comfort and ease of adaptability.Like I said,no matter what shape somebody prefers,they can always play a strat!


----------



## MikeH (May 11, 2014)

Though I don't own one, I'm a Strat fan. Something about a classic that never goes away. I do have to say I'm more of a Tele guy, though.


----------



## Nile (May 11, 2014)

I've always wanted guitars like a tele or something over a strat but my strat is the best thing I've played. Might need to suck it up.


----------



## Hollowway (May 11, 2014)

I'm just so used to super strats that the stubby rounded horns of a regular Strat look like something they'd give you in a mental institution so you don't hurt yourself. But I am a big fan of the basic double cut design.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 11, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of strats. They've always been my favorite playing guitars. Nothing can touch a good old american strat stock in a playability battle to me. Love em. I've been trying to collect the more interesting squier models when I find them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 11, 2014)

Promit said:


> Also, they need to bring this back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't you basically have the same thing with a non-routed Floyd Rose?


----------



## BigBaldIan (May 11, 2014)

Or this....






Non-Fine Tuner Tremolo System | Floyd Rose Non-Fine Tuner Tremolo System


----------



## Promit (May 11, 2014)

Well I meant Fender should do it on a Strat, though I suppose they don't own the FR patents anymore.


----------



## MatthewK (May 11, 2014)

Nope. I absolutely love my Squier Classic Vibe '60s Stratocaster and I'm GASing hard for a '50s in sunburst with a maple fretboard. And one in Fiesta Red too, Fiesta Red looks so cool.


----------



## mnemonic (May 11, 2014)

Love strats. My american deluxe ash strat is my favorite guitar for anything non-metal. 






One day I'll get around to routing out the pickguard for a full-size bridge humbucker, and I'll stick something covered in there so I can rip off that one ESP george lynch strat, but without relicing.

If fender made a left-handed 7-string 24-fret strat, I would be soooo happy.


----------



## Force (May 11, 2014)

After years of playing heavy metal guitars, I'm lusting after a proper Fender Stratocaster. I will always love my Jacksons etc, but there's something so special about the guitar that really started all that and I must have one.


----------



## thraxil (May 11, 2014)

My very first electric guitar was a really crappy Epiphone strat copy. Then I had a friend's Squier on a long-term loan, which was marginally better, but still pretty bad. The result was that I really couldn't stand Strats at all or see any appeal in them for probably a decade after. I even developed a strong aversion to features that I associated with strats: blocky bolt-on necks, floating trems, pickguards, and fretboard dots.

Eventually, I got over it. A friend's MIJ strat helped. For whatever biases I had, I had to admit that it was a fantastic playing and sounding guitar.

They're still not my favorite, but I think they certainly have their place.

And if anyone thinks Strats can't do heavy, Godflesh and Obituary disagree:


----------



## Steven Dionne (May 11, 2014)

Me I never wanted a Strat because the look was to Mainstream, too classic. I tought that I could play anything else and be happier without a Strat

That said, I bought one today.


----------



## rikomaru (May 11, 2014)

^Lol

I dig strats when I find one that fits my tastes at the time. My first started off as a legit fender, before EXTENSIVE tweaking over the years. My other is a Warmoth and it can't be difficult to see how much praise I shower then with. Haha

That being said, explorers might be my favorite shape overall. Just......oooooooohhh........ >:]


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 11, 2014)

MIL8 said:


> SRV Strat and silverface Vibrolux, pic doesn't work when quoted for some reason[/QUOTE]
> 
> This is porn.
> 
> Count me as another big Strat fan. I'm shortly going to be pulling the trigger on an MJT build that I've had all specced out for a while, looks like the funds are finally in the right place. I don't want to give too much away, but it'll be green. And it'll have a massive neck.


----------



## mikernaut (May 11, 2014)

I was gassing for a strat and tele for a bit and finally gave in to both. 
It's nice to have some variety amongst the "Metal" guitars.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 11, 2014)

I love that Tele, and the sparkly Strat reminds me of the Dick Dale signature model, which has one of the coolest finishes ever:






Gotta love Chartreuse Sparkle, eh?

Not sure about all the extra stuff on the pickguard, don't know what it does (if anything). That being said, if I were to get a Telecaster custom-made I'd definitely want a Jazzmaster-style toggle like that, instead of a blade switch for the pickups, because the normal Tele layout really bugs me. I keep knocking the volume knob whenever I try to change pickups, which is annoying. Never have that problem with Strats though.


----------



## groverj3 (May 11, 2014)

Promit said:


> That's the Fender Deluxe Locking Tremolo. Combine that with a properly cut nut and locking tuners and it's nearly as good as a Floyd, without the headaches. Maybe combine it with a recessed mount and tremol-no... yummy.



I've never had these "headaches" you and others speak of regarding Floyds. However, I can vouch for this trem working pretty damn well in the setup you describe!


----------



## groverj3 (May 11, 2014)

On-topic though. Don't love them, but I've had them and some play great. The issue is that I've developed very specific tastes as far as hardware, electronics, neck shape, and number of frets go. Fender fails to deliver on those. That's just me though, and overall I think the level of quality is fine for their prices. They just aren't my cup of tea these days.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 11, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> I've never had these "headaches" you and others speak of regarding Floyds.



For me it's the hassle of changing tunings, and the fact that the guitar is unplayable for the rest of the song if a string goes - both problems which are solved by the Floyd being flat-mounted, which is why I infinitely prefer that setup.

Tbh for most vibrato use I find Strat-style bridges will do the job adequately. I'd quite like to try one of these Fender locking bridges though...


----------



## Quiet Coil (May 11, 2014)

Strat's are dope. I always "hated" them until I played the right one (the Billy Corgan hardtail in my case) and I haven't looked back.


----------



## mniel8195 (May 11, 2014)

here is a picture of my mike lull sx strat. Swamp ash body, koa top, birdseye maple fretboard with all the great hardware, 12-16 radius ss frets, and bkp warpigs.


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 11, 2014)

Love em; took me a few years to try one, and I hated a lot about it, but nothing that couldn't be fixed without doing some things myself....been a partscaster fan ever since. Did this one last year:





and then got this as a modding base:





Gonna throw a CBS Fender neck at it:





and use this guard:





Got some medium output hand wound singles off of MCM Guitarworks that I have high hopes for. Hipshot bridge, and the Halloweenocaster shall be born. 

tl;dr- Strat fan.


----------



## rikomaru (May 11, 2014)

So uhh.......am I the only one that actually digs the 21 fret necks?


----------



## tupesaku (May 11, 2014)

I've always loved strats as well...my first own guitar is a 1994 American Standard Strat. Still have it in constant use, though parts have changed a bit. Anyways it still is one of my all time favourites after 20 years, even though I use a lot my ESP and Washburns, which are awesome too. 

Here it is:





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NickS (May 11, 2014)

mniel8195 said:


> here is a picture of my mike lull sx strat. Swamp ash body, koa top, birdseye maple fretboard with all the great hardware, 12-16 radius ss frets, and bkp warpigs.




I love Strats I don't have one right now, but my first guitfiddle was a Squier Strat.

Also, Mike Lull kicks fvcking ass. I grew up right up the street from his shop.


----------



## Metal-Box (May 11, 2014)

Go to pretty much any website other than this one and you will find that a LOT of people like Strats. A lot of people who come here are strictly into newer guitars and, in their opinion, if it isn't an Ibanez, ESP, or Schecter with 7 or 8 strings, it's a piece of crap for old people who like to play shitty blues licks all day.


----------



## d_byrne23 (May 11, 2014)

I've really been looking to get one guitar that can do it all and downsize my collection. I loved my strat but it was sss configuration. Im thinking of getting an american deluxe hss and throwing a black winter in the bridge and I think it will cure my GAS...well I hope it does


----------



## jrstinkfish (May 12, 2014)

I always found them kind of bland, never played them at my local shop. They got in a color that caught my eye, so I gave it a shot, and liked it. It needed a few things done to fit me: Graphtech saddles that don't cut into my hand when I palm mute, the tremolo locked down tight since I'll never use it, and a hotter pickup than stock SSS config. Some time and money spent later, and I've got my own personalized strat  Not as metal as my other gits, but I do love playing it.


----------



## Dooky (May 12, 2014)

I go through phases of really wanting a real tradition style Strat (3 single coils, maple fretboard and a 2-colour-sunburst finish). 
But I've always really liked hot rodded Strats like the Charvel So-Cals. I wish Fender would make a USA Strat with a maple board, floyd rose and black hardware.


----------



## Splenetic (May 12, 2014)

Here's my 94 Fernandes Strat (MIJ) with DiMarzio choppers.

It can metal, it can metal all day long. 

I like strats, in fact the older I'm getting the more I find them really appealing. Definitely plan on getting a US Fender strat some day.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 12, 2014)

The left is my main 6, MIM 2011 with SD Hot Rails Bridge, and Hot Noiseless in mid/neck, with 500k pots. The right is the body of my first guitar ever, given to me at birth; a MIJ Squire, which went through some whacky changes, but atm is equipped with a Warmoth neck and bridge, and the pickguard/electronics are the stock ones from the guitar on the left.





This was my California Custom made in Corona, California. She was beautiful and I had her for such a short time before she was stolen 

Needless to say, I'm a Strat man.


----------



## pushpull7 (May 12, 2014)

I really like the strat I have. The neck is terrific, it sounds good, and is well built. Also, the bar stays put back (which is where I prefer it) 

Here was my NGD with it.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/238808-ngd-fender-american-content.html

The only thing I don't like is that it doesn't do the whammy tricks all that great (maybe because no string tree?? ) but I have an ibby for that


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 12, 2014)

The shorter tuning pegs compensate for no string tree, and if the bridge is up against the body, you might want to start there


----------



## pushpull7 (May 12, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> The shorter tuning pegs compensate for no string tree, and if the bridge is up against the body, you might want to start there


 

It's not. But thanks.


----------



## PBGas (May 12, 2014)

Love the Strat! I have this one myself......


----------



## PBGas (May 12, 2014)

Promit said:


> Also, they need to bring this back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...Yes....and more YES! Loved that bridge...so simple yet very solid!


----------



## Enselmis (May 12, 2014)

Love strats that aren't made by fender. Carvin Bolt is where it's at.


----------



## Orzech (May 12, 2014)

I had an american deluxe strat and enjoyed it a lot. Replaced noiseless pickups as soon as I got it


----------



## Defi (May 12, 2014)

I think a black strat with maple fretboard is my favorite looking guitar (yes, I'm aware how simple and plain that is), and they are comfortable as any guitar could possibly be. So yes, I love strats. But I do not own one currently.


----------



## Pwal (May 12, 2014)

I love Strats, mostly for their "modability". Mine started out as a 90s Chinese Squier. I changed the neck for a US one (Highway 1), got a loaded Highway 1 pickguard, replaced the bridge pup for a Super Distortion, and added a Gotoh Floyd Rose. It sounds and plays great, and I love its look too.

Being a big Maiden fan, this is my personal version of Dave Murray's Strat.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (May 12, 2014)

For years I hated my Fender Stratocaster - was my first guitar (parents shelled out the $$$) but I wanted a "metal" guitar

Although it eventually took a backseat to new guitars, I always hung onto it for sentimental reasons.

A few years back I decided to spruce the old girl up with a set of SD Blackout singles and now she absolutely CRUSHES! Got 'er tuned to drop C and she can absolutely do metal!


----------



## afireinside (May 12, 2014)

Snagged this cheap USA FM Top Limited Run


----------



## RevelGTR (May 13, 2014)

I love strats, there was about a two year period where all I played was a vintage style strat (a Knopfler to be exact.) I still love the vintagey ones: 21 small frets, 7.25" radius, 3 low output singles. I still maintain that Fender makes the best strat out there, never played a knock-off that I liked.


----------



## Nimby (May 13, 2014)

I absolutely love my American Strat Plus to death. It was my dad's from the 80s, has traveled a long way in its lifetime and was the guitar I learned on, so its got a TON of sentimental value. I've also modded it a lot and its been my main 6 for years.







I'll throw in a neck pickup some day.


----------



## Promit (May 13, 2014)

That's another thing actually -- so many parts available for literally every little detail on a Strat. I don't think any other guitar out there has quite so much you can tweak, adjust, change, fine tune, etc.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 13, 2014)

love strats,gassing for another right now,candy apple red,mmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Toshiro (May 13, 2014)

Love the strat body, and love the strat headstock, but I prefer it to say Charvel and have a Floyd.


----------



## Promit (May 13, 2014)

You know what I'd like to try some day?





Actually I'd like to know more about Charvels too. I guess I never really paid attention to them... but it seems like that's where Fender has chosen to sell what are effectively modernized Stratocasters?


----------



## ONE (May 13, 2014)

Strats


----------



## cardinal (May 13, 2014)

I LOVE Strats!


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 14, 2014)

Strat respector joining the fun. 

You guy have me GASing for a Parts Caster. . . . .


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 14, 2014)

cardinal said:


> I LOVE Strats!
> 
> *7 string Strat and Les Paul*



You should get a 7 string Tele to match those


----------



## Stooge1996 (May 14, 2014)

iron maiden sig strats are all you need \m/


----------



## mniel8195 (May 14, 2014)

charvels are essentially strats with a compound radius 12-16 and a floyd rose. Charvel necks are awesome as well.


----------



## NickVicious24 (May 14, 2014)

I love my jim root sig!


----------



## Trainwreck1446 (May 14, 2014)

Nope!


----------



## Adventrooster (May 14, 2014)

I want one really bad right now, considering losing a member of my Sterling Jp family to one lol


----------



## cardinal (May 14, 2014)

7stringDemon said:


> You should get a 7 string Tele to match those



Can't disagree with that.


----------



## shadowlife (May 14, 2014)

mniel8195 said:


> charvels are essentially strats with a compound radius 12-16 and a floyd rose. Charvel necks are awesome as well.



Agreed.
The only thing i hate about Charvels is that with most of them you have to remove the neck every time you want to adjust the truss rod. It's the only thing that's stopped me from buying one of those Primer Scream Pro Mods...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 14, 2014)

There's a "mod" you can do that involves dremeling or drilling a hole to fit a screwdriver there. Quite a few people do it to Charvels and Fenders. Might want a pro to do that, though.

But yeah, I agree with that. I don't see _any_ benefits of putting it there besides tradition.


----------



## UltraParanoia (May 14, 2014)

I've been GASing for a Tele mainly for the last year or so.
I think I'm going to have to get 1 I think


----------



## broj15 (May 14, 2014)

I like strats - the sound, the look, etc. - but I don't like my strat. Refuses to stay in tune, noisy as hell from poor shielding, and I can't gel with the clear coat on the neck. I keep on telling myself to invest a little money in it and fix these problems, but something else music related that seems more justifiable always comes up.


----------



## craigny (May 15, 2014)

Ive had many but here are my latest:
MIA Standard in Olympic White & MIM Standard in Artic White, both with DiMarzio Fast Track 2's



My Squire Affinity wth a JB JR in the Bridge....the neck pickup has since been replaced with a Fender noisless:


----------



## bouVIP (May 15, 2014)

Just put together my partscaster(warmoth body/fender neck). I love my Strats


----------



## gunch (May 15, 2014)

painted headstocks =


----------



## Erockomania (May 15, 2014)

I love (atypical) strats! So comfy!


----------



## source field (May 16, 2014)

You can play ANY genre with a Strat without looking silly

From Yngwie Malmsteen to Tom Delonge, John Mayer to Jim Root, Trevor Peres to Scott Henderson, Dave Murray to Quentin Warren (jazz), Jake E Lee to Eddy Shaver (country)


----------



## Kullerbytta (May 16, 2014)

Love mine to death  











Love strats. Love single coils. Love Fender, actually. 
Not a crazed fanboy of the brand, but I do love Fender Strats.


----------



## DreamError (May 18, 2014)

My '95 Strat Plus 

I'm not overly fond of Fender, I like my Plus but it's the only Fender I own and likely to stay that way. Sounds wonderful for when I need that sound, though, and plays quite nicely. Can't wait to install the purple anodized pick guard I just got, but I have a niece's birthday party to attend today.


----------



## fenderbender4 (May 19, 2014)

Love/Hate relationship if that counts. Can't get the neck pickup tone out of my head. hate positions 2 and 4. Just remind me of Sweet Home Alabama, or a really bad 80's new wave song.


----------



## Duraesu (May 20, 2014)

absolutely not! I actually traded my ESP Eclipse for a USA Jim Root Stratocaster... I am just waiting for it to come from the guitar tech (needed a proper setup) 

I will open a NGD thread and talk about it 

cheers


----------



## bazguitarman (May 24, 2014)

_velkan said:


> absolutely not! I actually traded my ESP Eclipse for a USA Jim Root Stratocaster... I am just waiting for it to come from the guitar tech (needed a proper setup)
> 
> I will open a NGD thread and talk about it
> 
> cheers





I can't wait to see your NGD thread. I just ordered a new Jim Root Strat last night. And I currently own an ESP Eclipse II.

My new Strat will bring me full circle back to when I started playing guitar in the early 80's. My first "good" guitar was an '84 MIJ Strat. I was a huge Malmsteen fan at the time and just had to have a blonde strat. Now, 30 years later I'm going right back to a blonde. I'm so excited. I can't wait.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (May 25, 2014)

Me & my friend that started guitar with me about 8 years ago both are refinishing our first guitars, which are strats. We're gonna use the kits from WudtoneUSA, I'm gonna go with the Cherry Flamenco finish & he's gonna use one of the dark brown ones & put a blue stripe.






I'm gonna make a thread with pics one they're done


----------



## xxx128 (May 25, 2014)

I mostly like pointy black guitars that can play metal The shape or wood doesnt make a difference as long as it plays metal with EMG's /m\


----------



## JohnIce (May 25, 2014)

Love me soome strats 

My 7-string strat:


My other 7-string strat:


My third 7-string strat:


And my 6-string '83 MIJ Fender:


----------



## Actionman (May 26, 2014)

LOVE my strat!
Most of the guitars I own if not all have some some kind of mojo but when I play my strat it's damn near magical.


----------



## Duraesu (May 28, 2014)

bazguitarman said:


> I can't wait to see your NGD thread. I just ordered a new Jim Root Strat last night. And I currently own an ESP Eclipse II.
> 
> My new Strat will bring me full circle back to when I started playing guitar in the early 80's. My first "good" guitar was an '84 MIJ Strat. I was a huge Malmsteen fan at the time and just had to have a blonde strat. Now, 30 years later I'm going right back to a blonde. I'm so excited. I can't wait.




I know the feeling... I started playing with a Hyundai Les Paul replica but my real first proper guitar was a Squier Strat that my dad bought for us both to play. I still have it and I am never going to get rid of it for sentimental reasons since my dad passed away in 2007. So, going back to a very familiar shape feels like home to me  its without a doubt a very confortable guitar, and the ESP was not that comfy... maybe because it was an FT and lacked of 'belly cut'. But I will talk a little more about that in a future thread.

Cheers man


----------



## dan0151 (May 30, 2014)

I once hated everything about strats, now have a Jim Root sig, Amercian standard and a Jim Root tele.


----------



## jrstinkfish (May 30, 2014)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## MIL8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just added another to my collection, a 62 Hot Rod AVRI, 





NGD thread here for more pics,

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/272039-ngd-hot-rod-62-avri-strat.html


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 14, 2014)

here is my hotrails enjoying a little rest in the clover.


----------



## budda (Jun 15, 2014)

I need a strat family shot. My first guitar was a strat, and I use two modded MIM HSS models (one has a body swap) for my touring band Sparrows (link in sig).


----------



## TremontiFan16 (Jun 15, 2014)

I love strats to death,I almost impulse bought a american special honeyburst a few months ago,but I love humbuckers.
Once I move some unused gear I'm going to do a HH partscaster with some SDs in it.Going to be sweet.


----------



## dan0151 (Jun 16, 2014)

so since my last comment I have had major GAS for a Floyd rose strat so I had to move the tele on before i could buy anything else (house rules), I was looking around and saw a surf green MIM fell in love with the colour.
While i was looking around the bay I found a MIJ Floyd HSS 60's surf green strat...so pulled the trigger.
Family shot


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 16, 2014)

Another successful partscaster......neck and tuners are Fender, but not much else, althought it'll fool anyone that isn't a guitar nerd like us:





Had some blues work to get done, and I've never owned a SSS strat before, so got down and did this. Love it.


----------



## Shask (Jun 17, 2014)

dan0151 said:


> so since my last comment I have had major GAS for a Floyd rose strat so I had to move the tele on before i could buy anything else (house rules), I was looking around and saw a surf green MIM fell in love with the colour.
> While i was looking around the bay I found a MIJ Floyd HSS 60's surf green strat...so pulled the trigger.
> Family shot



How did your Root Strat grow fretboard dots


----------



## Shask (Jun 17, 2014)

It seems like as I get older I am growing more and more towards Strats. They just have a good feel to them.

Of course, being a metal guy that has always played Ibanez, Schecter, Jackson, etc... it is hard! I am not a fan of the stock Strat.


I currently have a Charvel So-Cal. This is closest to a Strat I have been happy with!


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jul 26, 2014)

The finish on Japanese Fenders are so tempting! These are mass produced:


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jul 26, 2014)

More..









Chameleon Strats w/ matching headstock and fretboard:










This is beautiful: 






Apologize for spamming


----------



## chopeth85 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ive got a g&l legacy usa w/juggernaut and, at the date, is the best sounding guitar i ever had ( including mayones regius and setius) i love fulcrum bridge too. With my soldano sp77 i have the best vintage and funky tone i ever heard and with the savage SE the guitar sounds really organic, aggresive and fat !!


----------



## JSanta (Jul 26, 2014)

My first guitar from over 10 years ago was an Anniversary model Squire Strat. The neck on that guitar is perfect! The electronics are noisy and due for an upgrade, but there's just something special about that guitar. After all my military moving, the guitar finally made its way to my home.


----------



## armdias (Jul 26, 2014)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> The finish on Japanese Fenders are so tempting! These are mass produced:



Man, these are so great! But the 3rd one on the first row (the kinda Olympic White/Yellowish) would look even more killer with a maple fretboard and 70s style neck (personal preference, of course)


----------



## Steven Dionne (Jul 27, 2014)

armdias said:


> Man, these are so great! But the 3rd one on the first row (the kinda Olympic White/Yellowish) would look even more killer with a maple fretboard and 70s style neck (personal preference, of course)



Real wood or fotoflame??


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Jul 27, 2014)

armdias said:


> Man, these are so great! But the 3rd one on the first row (the kinda Olympic White/Yellowish) would look even more killer with a maple fretboard and 70s style neck (personal preference, of course)



Agreed, but i prefer small headstock 



Steven Dionne said:


> Real wood or fotoflame??



All those quilted/flamed tops are fotoflames, some are veneers, except for the Koa ones


----------



## 59Bassman (Jul 27, 2014)

Been playing strats since '89. Gave them up for a while in the late 90's due to the SRV fad and switched to Teles primarily, but I'll always have one or two of them around. Currently I have two, a 1990 Emery Custom and a 2007 or so Fender '62 Hot Rod.

Emmacaster:





'62 HR:


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 27, 2014)

@Govan: Please just shoot me after seeing all of those! I love strats in general but those are really terrific looking.


----------



## Richie666 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd love to acquire a true Fender strat one of these days. In the past year my main guitar has been a strat style Carvin bolt though, and I've found that I love this style of guitar. It has wide tonal options with the coil tapped HSS setup, simple non-locking nut tremolo, and overall I feel that I can really play the thing viscerally.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 28, 2014)

Japan also gets this: 











Stock with a Gotoh Floyd, and a maple board.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 28, 2014)

I love my strat - from cleans to metal.


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 28, 2014)

Got this recently and it's just on a whole new level of amazing, playing-wise compared to the other 2 Fender customs I own.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Jul 28, 2014)

yeah, it's just you. we weren't going to say anything...


----------



## ilyti (Jul 28, 2014)

Damn you guys I'm getting Strat gas.


----------



## Shask (Jul 28, 2014)

Toshiro said:


> Japan also gets this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y NO US


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 29, 2014)

mikernaut said:


> Got this recently and it's just on a whole new level of amazing, playing-wise compared to the other 2 Fender customs I own.



That is one of the best looking distressed CS strats I've seen. And I love distressed CS strats!


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Jul 29, 2014)

I picked up a new American Standard this year and really dig it. The fat 50's are great sounding pickups and those in between positions are so rad sounding, there's nothing else that does it exactly like a Fender.


----------



## source field (Jul 29, 2014)

Shask said:


> Y NO US



Because it's made by Fender Japan? 

Fender Japan Official Site


----------



## Shask (Jul 29, 2014)

source field said:


> Because it's made by Fender Japan?
> 
> Fender Japan Official Site



We have boats!

Millions of guitars made in Japan are shipped to the US for sale!


----------



## Orzech (Jul 29, 2014)

^ 
Also you can buy a guitar on auctions.yahoo and have some proxy company ship it to you


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2014)

Toshiro said:


> Japan also gets this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want them both... keep the white one nice, and relic the crap out of the burst.


----------



## Fenceclimber (Jul 29, 2014)

Yes I love strats! 

Sorry for going of topic but are those ^ floyd equipped strats MIJ or just made for the Japanese market? I.E MII/MIM. I thought that all MIJ fender (incl Jackson and Charvel) went out of production in 2010-2011ish.


----------



## source field (Jul 29, 2014)

Fenceclimber said:


> Yes I love strats!
> 
> Sorry for going of topic but are those ^ floyd equipped strats MIJ or just made for the Japanese market? I.E MII/MIM. I thought that all MIJ fender (incl Jackson and Charvel) went out of production in 2010-2011ish.



Those are MIJ and made for the Japanese market only: *Fender Stratocaster STR-FR*

I think you can get them from Ishibashi: http://www.ishibashi.co.jp/eng/


----------



## source field (Jul 29, 2014)

More MIJ goodness


----------



## Dog Boy (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Strats. I've always had at least one knocking around. Here's a parts o caster that I use a lot. Check out the groovy scallops!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jul 30, 2014)

those MIJs tho.. Sick AF


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jul 30, 2014)

You're not the only one, but I'm definitely not one of them. I've never liked Strats. Some great music has been made with them but they're just not for me. I'm not a fan of the looks, don't really care for the feel of them either.


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 31, 2014)

You just wait, you'll come over to the dark side...... MUUUUUWAAAAAHHHHHAAAAA!


----------



## bloodjunkie (Jul 31, 2014)

source field said:


>



This one is amazing, why oh why can't they be in North America!


----------



## pushpull7 (Jul 31, 2014)

bloodjunkie said:


> This one is amazing, why oh why can't they be in North America!



Because they hate us  Nah, I dunno, but I wish they were here too.


----------



## dshea19 (Jul 31, 2014)

Toshiro said:


> Japan also gets this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One thing I wish Fender would do is put neck specs on their site like Ibanez does. There is no way of knowing what the neck on these guitars are like unless you buy them. How hard is it to tell people how thick the neck is at the first and 12th frets?


----------



## Daeniel (Jul 31, 2014)

I SO MUCH WANT at least a replica of Gilmour Black Strat...


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 31, 2014)

Serious question - how do you guys find the USA Fender models stack up against "strats" made by Anderson and Suhr?

I have a Mexican strat and while it plays well, i have played absolutely top notch USA Fenders that i thought were amazing. I've had very little chance to play Andersons and Suhrs.


----------



## tender_insanity (Aug 1, 2014)

Just ordered myself my first Strat. A Squier, though, but hope it's fine.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 3, 2014)

canuck brian said:


> Serious question - how do you guys find the USA Fender models stack up against "strats" made by Anderson and Suhr?
> 
> I have a Mexican strat and while it plays well, i have played absolutely top notch USA Fenders that i thought were amazing. I've had very little chance to play Andersons and Suhrs.



Fender Custom Shop/Masterbuilt = Suhr = Tom Anderson = James Tyler >>> Fender USA Production models (AVRI, Select, Am. Deluxe, Am. Standard, etc.) 

Based on popular opinions from TGP & strat-talk


----------



## Herrick (Aug 30, 2014)

Stratocasters & Gibson SGs are my favorite classic guitars. I haven't owned either in a long time but I decided to buy an Aerodyne Strat the other day. The 25.5" scale length is more comfortable for me as opposed to the SG scale length. Some Aerodyne Strats are 24.75" so I made sure I got an older one with the 25.5" length and no pickguard. 

What sucks is that I won't be able to play it until September 10 because I'll be away when it arrives. Curses!


----------



## Tesla_1989 (Sep 10, 2014)

<P>My first guitar was a Mexican-made strat that my dad bought for me. Still my go-to guitar. The only thing I've changed is the nut which I replaced with a graphite one.</P>


----------



## TheDraeg (Sep 11, 2014)

American Special for ye


----------



## dan0151 (Sep 15, 2014)

new family shot now with added 7 string Strat


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Wonderfully eclectic. ^^^


----------



## source field (Sep 21, 2014)

My currently modded Charvel SoCal...i'm one of those pesky instagram kids


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm in the process of retooling all of my strats...swapping my EMG set to my American Standard, the Fat 50's and SSL5 to my MIJ 54 Reissue and finally putting my old MIM partscaster back together. I'd picked up a Mighty Mite 9.5-12 compound radius neck but it needed serious fretwork and I finally had time to work on it this weekend.

Will post an updated family pic when they are all put back together and strung up.

Interesting sidenote, after much experimentation, I determined that the original strat bridge is the only one that sounds 'right' for your typical strat sounds. I've got a Hipshot that I'll be using in the MIM, but that's only because it gets the humbuckers.


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 21, 2014)

This is the closest of my guitars to a regular "Strat", pretty close actually:


----------



## source field (Sep 21, 2014)

Toshiro said:


> This is the closest of my guitars to a regular "Strat", pretty close actually:



That looks very close to my old HRR Strat!


----------



## Toshiro (Sep 21, 2014)

source field said:


> That looks very close to my old HRR Strat!



Yeah, I got the idea for it from Adrian Smith's HRR.


----------

